# Malamute puppy nipping/biting



## Retri (Feb 22, 2012)

we have a 4 month old malaute puppy, who is biting more and more often, initially I left it down to being a puppy thing and just made sure he was told off when he did it. 

but he has got worse as he has got older, its triggered by excitement and its obviously his way of playing but when you tell him off for it he just carrys on, I have tried leaving the room and coming back and it just continues. its now getting to the stage that we have to wait until his is laying down half asleep before we can stroke him without being snapped at, and its not very often that he calms down.

he gets at least 3 20 minute walks a day, some training and time in the garden, I need suggestions of how I can stop the biting, the excitement I can deal with as long as I can prevent him nipping?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Have you read through the 'sticky' at the top of this page - help with a nipping puppy?


----------



## Retri (Feb 22, 2012)

no, didnt see that, looked throiugh recent posts but didnt think to look at the stickys, cheers ill have a look


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Retri said:


> we have a 4 month old malaute puppy, who is biting more and more often, initially I left it down to being a puppy thing and just made sure he was told off when he did it.
> 
> but he has got worse as he has got older, its triggered by excitement and its obviously his way of playing but when you tell him off for it he just carrys on, I have tried leaving the room and coming back and it just continues. its now getting to the stage that we have to wait until his is laying down half asleep before we can stroke him without being snapped at, and its not very often that he calms down.
> 
> he gets at least 3 20 minute walks a day, some training and time in the garden, I need suggestions of how I can stop the biting, the excitement I can deal with as long as I can prevent him nipping?


The more they get over excited the more they are likely to nip, also as a fast growing breed they also need rest too, if they dont again that can manifest in bad behaviour.

Malamutes will try it on and push their luck and if you give into them the more he will likely do it, however just telling off isnt enough. Mals need early socialisation and training. They respond best to firm but fair handling,
the best way to train a Malamute is to convince him it was his idea in the first place and get him to want to do it, by doing as you ask is more rewarding then not.

You will probably read a lot on training Malamutes that says Alpha and being the Dominant leader is the way. Unfortuanately with a lot of Mals its not. Males especially will challenge you right back and then you just have a battle on your hands. Using punishment and adversives and rough handling can make them worse not better. The only way is firm but fair and he will likely then respect you and want to do it.

Carry on doing your training, they do better with 2 or 3 10/15 minute sessions mixed with some play. Use treats as rewards, and praise when he gets it right. Inbetween his walks and training session, give him some wind down time to rest. Kongs are good you can use wet food from his allowance
or fill them with various things, the Kong Dental are good or classic see Link
and section how to kong for fillings and make them long lasting. Dog & Cat Toys & Dog Treats - Pet Toys, Dog Chew Toys | KONG Company Safe chews are a good thing too like Stagbars
Pure Dog | Stagbar antler dog chews | natural dog treats | organic dog snacks | hypoallergenic dog chews | long-lasting dog chews | teeth cleaning dog chews | low fat dog treats. He will be teething now likely and my Malamute was really miserable and mouth during teething, so these sorts of things are likely to help there too and help get rid of the need to nip and mouth other things like you. Chewing is a big de-stresser for dogs too. So he needs a good supply of things like this. Start also getting him to sit and wait for his food and for his lead to go on, before he goes out the door too. Reward with praise and treats heavily at first. If he is anything like mine, he likes food and will be happy to work for it. Repeated often and if you are consistent you should eventually find that he will automatically put himself in a sit when he wants something.

For the Nipping, fold your arms turn your back and as you are turning say OFF,
apart from that totally ignore him dont even look at him, stay turned away, until he stops and calms, you can even walk away and leave him, but you must time it long enough so that he has really stopped calmed down and stayed that way. Then call him, get him to sit and then attention praise and treats.

If anytime he doesnt calm down after repeated attempts, get him to follow you outside, or call him to you and leave him in another room to calm down, again timing is important, it has to be long enough to calm down. Then let him out but you still totally ignore him, only when you are sure he is going to stay calm then you get him to sit, and give attention in the form of praise and rewards. if he starts again repeat the whole thing.

Does you or anyone in the house, play roughouse games especially at his level on the floor like play fighting? If so thats an absolute No no, it will just encourage mouthy biting behaviour, he will just see you as a playmate in the litter to mouth bite and jump on. Instead play controlled games, like getting him to sit and wait before he chases a ball or toy, encouraging to bring it back and drop to play again.

Playing games with Raggers can help if done the right way, You must decide though when to start the game, you continue to play, but if he starts to get rough, bite too hard and get carried away, or teeth touch skin even if an accident then you stop the game immediately it goes away until he is calm again. Then you decide when to commence it and finally when the games finished too. Again timings important. As soon as you see him get too exciteable stop. Wait long enough too before your re-commence play.

Ive personally found that Mals are extremely intelligent and soon work out what it rewarding and whats not. You do have to be consistent and make sure though that their socalisation and training is ongoing.

Mine went to training classes and reached a good standard of obdience training and I think your will deffinately benefit. Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK should find a trainer and class in your area.


----------



## Retri (Feb 22, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> The more they get over excited the more they are likely to nip, also as a fast growing breed they also need rest too, if they dont again that can manifest in bad behaviour.
> 
> Malamutes will try it on and push their luck and if you give into them the more he will likely do it, however just telling off isnt enough. Mals need early socialisation and training. They respond best to firm but fair handling,
> the best way to train a Malamute is to convince him it was his idea in the first place and get him to want to do it, by doing as you ask is more rewarding then not.
> ...


thanks, thats a big help, we are booked in for puppy classes so hopefully that will help, he was alot better last night, I tried letting him mouth me and pulling away when he bit too hard, but he didnt seem to interested in having my hand in his mouth when I allowed it lol, i also played with him for a bit (I was on the sofa and him on the floor in front of me) I know people say not to play tug games but I made sure I always ended up with the toy and tried teaching him 'off' with some treats, there were still a few accidental nips which I let slide, ill be sure not to in future.


----------

